# battery replacement



## poppop1414 (Dec 23, 2015)

jd 450 B dozer


----------



## poppop1414 (Dec 23, 2015)

What battery is recommended for jd 450 B dozer?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have the old battery? What year is your tractor? 
The dimensions of the battery are crucial. It needs to fit in the allocated space.


----------



## poppop1414 (Dec 23, 2015)

Not sure. Was my dad's tractor. It's 150 miles away.
I jumped it off the other day. Let it run for a while and afterwards battery would not turn it over. Runs good. Had to add hydraulic fluid and the right brake/ clutch is not working.Planning to take a low boy to get it in a few days and wanted to take a battery with me to avoid down time jumping it off which took about 30 min. with cables hooked up. For some reason failed to get the battery specs.


----------



## poppop1414 (Dec 23, 2015)

It's a 1976 or 77 model.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How many batteries does it have? The John Deere Spec seems to indicate 2. They call for a battery with the AT29160 Part Number.
The think the specification for the earlier 450B is a SAE-9H9A tractor type BCI group symbol is 30H with a 180 minute reserve capacity and dimensions of 13.5 long by 6 13/16 wide by 9 5/16 high. 
Talk to a industrial battery dealer such as NAPA Commercial or Interstate, etc., or a john Deere dealer and get the proper specs. It needs to fit the space, and it needs to hold up to the punishment a crawler is going to give it.
http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/...ets.HomePageServlet_Alt?search=model&model=50
ps. the link isn't that good. If you go there, enter 450B in the model search area, then pick a crawler, then choose alphabetical listing.. choos B for battery the choose battery. You' get two choices one will be the number I posted above.
Good luck


----------



## poppop1414 (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks again for your time and reply. It has one. Again I'll follow your suggestion and I'm sure I'll get good results


----------

